# What is a potsticker to you?



## Hyperion (Jul 23, 2011)

I have seen potstickers served in American tables many times before, and I have to say that many interpretation of this Chinese dish is incorrect. I wonder what is a potsticker to you? Is it :

A deepfried chinese dumpling?
A boiled dumpling browned in a pan afterward?
Or something else?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2011)

A boiled dumpling browned in a pan afterward?

I would say steamed them browned in a hot pan.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 23, 2011)

Browned first and then steamed.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 23, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Browned first and then steamed.


you got it right lol. they are actually browned and steam in the SAME pan


----------



## vitauta (Jul 23, 2011)

yes, boiled, then lightly fried.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 23, 2011)

Boiled or steamed first, then wok-fried.  

That way they can offer you the non-fried option on the menu.  Which toomany people opt for, IMO


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't know if anyone cares for the traditional/authentic way of making pot stickers


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> I don't know if anyone cares for the traditional/authentic way of making pot stickers



To each their own...if we all liked the same things, life would be boring and we'd have nothing to discuss.

One thing I've learned, when it comes to food, there is no right or wrong way.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 23, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> To each their own...if we all liked the same things, life would be boring and we'd have nothing to discuss.
> 
> One thing I've learned, when it comes to food, there is no right or wrong way.


on the other hand, if everyone insists on his/her own way of doing things, there's no point of discussing either... discussing is for sharing ideas/knowledge that other people would like to learn


----------



## spork (Jul 23, 2011)

Browning first is what makes them stick to the pan.  Which, to me, is a PIB if your pan isn't hot enough or if your dumplings don't have a dry coat of flour.  When I mess up, trying to scrape them off and disintegrating them in the process is very ugly and disheartening.  One of my pet peeves is a restaurant calling a deep-fried, commercially frozen, dumpling a "potsticker."  It should also be plated with the crispy browned bottom facing up, but mostly, I too say, "to each their own" as long as the filling tastes good.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 23, 2011)

spork said:


> Browning first is what makes them stick to the pan.  Which, to me, is a PIB if your pan isn't hot enough or if your dumplings don't have a dry coat of flour.  When I mess up, trying to scrape them off and disintegrating them in the process is very ugly and disheartening.  One of my pet peeves is a restaurant calling a deep-fried, commercially frozen, dumpling a "potsticker."  It should also be plated with the crispy browned bottom facing up, but mostly, I too say, "to each their own" as long as the filling tastes good.


I think if you use the wrappers bought from asia market, or just use their frozen dumplings, you might get into the disintegration problem. Those wrappers they sell/use simply don't have the required strength to hold together, and are only suitable for steaming.

I make my dumplings from scratch. Besides, if you do the potsticker the traditional way (brown and then steam), the dumplings needs to be shaped differently to cook through.


----------



## spork (Jul 23, 2011)

I once invited a cadre of good friends who were Jewish to a Friday night session of D&D with finger foods.  I made pork-filled potstickers.  The tequila bottle was half gone by the end when the level-up monster had been defeated, but my big plate of potstickers had hardly been touched.  We spent the next 30 minutes for Domino's pizza to arrive discussing theirs and mine culture's pork stigma.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 23, 2011)

spork said:


> I once invited a cadre to friends who were Jewish to a Friday night session of D&D with finger food.  I made pork-filled potstickers.  The tequila bottle was half gone by the end when the level-up monster had been defeated, but my big plate of potstickers had hardly been touched.  We spent the next 30 minutes for Domino's pizza to arrive discussing theirs and mine culture's pork stigma.


so they don't eat pork?


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 23, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> The correct way:
> 
> POT STICKERS
> 
> ...


at least use a wire rack instead of paper towl...

to be honest, being a chinese, sometimes it's entertaining to see how our own food gets transformed by westerners


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 23, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> I have seen potstickers served in American tables many times before, and I have to say that many interpretation of this Chinese dish is incorrect. I wonder what is a potsticker to you? Is it :
> 
> A deepfried chinese dumpling?
> A boiled dumpling browned in a pan afterward?
> Or something else?



It's a dumpling made with meat and various vegetables, sealed in a wonton wrapper, pan fried in peanut oil until the bottoms are browned, then poached in water or stock until transparent.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> at least use a wire rack instead of paper towl...
> 
> to be honest, being a chinese, sometimes it's entertaining to see how our own food gets transformed by westerners



Then why don't you just post your recipes and techniques instead of making fun of people and pointing fingers?  Or do you just get a charge from belittling folks?


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 23, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Then why don't you just post your recipes and techniques instead of making fun of people and pointing fingers?  Or do you just get a charge from belittling folks?


I didn't mean that. I wanted to post the original way, but I don't want to receive emails saying "hey you think you are the expert?" 

trust me, it happened before.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 23, 2011)

to everyone: sorry if I sounded like AH.. My intention is to share what I know about pot sticker, but I don't know how to do it without offending people, since I apparently offended someone by posting my pizza technique. I wish there's a sub forum where you can just post your own recipes or something, without assuming yourself an expert.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 23, 2011)

Up at the top on the blue bar, under Misc. is Ethnic Foods and all the rest of the food catagories.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2011)

If you're browning the pot stickers in two inches of oil, you would have to drain all the oil before you add the chicken stock or you will have a huge mess and possibly serious burns.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 23, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> If you're browning the pot stickers in two inches of oil, you would have to drain all the oil before you add the chicken stock or you will have a huge mess and possibly serious burns.



yea that was my concern too... 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Up at the top on the blue bar, under Misc. is Ethnic Foods and all the rest of the food catagories.


I'll make a post there about pot sticker


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 23, 2011)

To me, a pot sticker is that yummy thing from the chinese food place that I have no clue how they make.  

Honestly, I didn't think you came across as belittling, but I can see how your post could be taken that way. That's one of the problems with online communication, it lacks the voice inflection and body language that helps determine the meaning and context of a statement. I think if you posted under the ethnic foods section that you're chinese and the method you were taught to make pot stickers you wouldn't get too much flack for it. At least I would hope not. Sometimes communicating through text can be tough so please don't get discouraged. I'd love to here about the traditional ethnic foods you've learned to make.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 23, 2011)

And here I thought it was a quiz...


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 23, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> And here I thought it was a quiz...


sorry I didn't mean to quiz anybody. I just wanted to start the conversation by asking a question.. like how we do presentations lol

oh and I just posted the recipe there too


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 23, 2011)

Hyperion said:
			
		

> sorry I didn't mean to quiz anybody. I just wanted to start the conversation by asking a question.. like how we do presentations lol



Kidding!  S'okay!


----------



## vitauta (Jul 23, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> And here I thought it was a quiz...



yep. me too, and i find multiple choice quizzes irresistible.  one time i took the mmpi at work just for the fun of it....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 23, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> yep. me too, and i find multiple choice quizzes irresistible.  one time i took the mmpi at work just for the fun of it....



  Yikes!  I used to administer those!  750 questions, and that was the short form!  Scoring was a real pain, pre-computer...

(Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory=MMPI)

Of course, this has a lot to do with potstickers.


----------



## spork (Jul 24, 2011)

You'd be surprised how many of those multiphasic questions are directly related to potstickers.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 24, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Yikes!  I used to administer those!  750 questions, and that was the short form!  Scoring was a real pain, pre-computer...
> 
> (Minnesota Multiphasic Personality Inventory=MMPI)
> 
> Of course, this has a lot to do with potstickers.



750?  yeah, but it was actually only about seven questions - asked in 100 different ways.  i think i missed the one about potstickers back then, too.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 24, 2011)

The pot stickers are in the middle, the method I was taught is to put a little oil in a frying pan, fry the bottom side only till it is crisp and golden the add some water and put a lid on the pan.When the steam stops shooting out from under the lid they are done, I love a shredded ginger and vinegar dipping sauce with them.


----------



## Fabiabi (Jul 24, 2011)

I thought it was a dry fried dumpling, I think most asian restaurants call them gyoza?


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jul 24, 2011)

There are lots of names for basically the same critter--meat/veggies wrapped in a wheat dough shell.  Italians call them ravioli, Korea has mandu, Japanese say gyoza, Tibetans eat momo, China has potstickers (and a million other kinds!). Maybe pierogis fit in the this class, too?  Some are steamed, some fried, some cooked in sauce.

I don't care what you call them, just bring me a plateful!!


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 24, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> There are lots of names for basically the same critter--meat/veggies wrapped in a wheat dough shell.  Italians call them ravioli, Korea has mandu, Japanese say gyoza, Tibetans eat momo, China has potstickers (and a million other kinds!). Maybe pierogis fit in the this class, too?  Some are steamed, some fried, some cooked in sauce.
> 
> I don't care what you call them, just bring me a plateful!!


and the polish call them pierogi lol.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 24, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The pot stickers are in the middle, the method I was taught is to put a little oil in a frying pan, fry the bottom side only till it is crisp and golden the add some water and put a lid on the pan.When the steam stops shooting out from under the lid they are done, I love a shredded ginger and vinegar dipping sauce with them.
> View attachment 11609


I think the ones shown in your picture are "fried buns" which are pot stickers with leavened dough. But same technique.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 24, 2011)

latvian pirogies (which are at the top of my 5 can't live withouts) are not dumplings.  they are oven baked bread rolls filled with bacon, ham, onion and black pepper.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 24, 2011)

For me, a "potsticker" is a small Chinese dumpling filled with your choice of minced or ground vegetables, meat, poultry, &/or seafood; then steamed or simmered in water & ultimately fried on the bottom (which initially makes them "stick" to the pan, thus the name "potsticker".

What I usually do is use a large deep skillet with a cover & fill it with an inch or two of water & a couple of dollops of oil which I bring to a simmer. The dumplings go in rounded-side down for a few minutes covered, then are flipped over, uncovered, & allowed to cook until the water evaporates & the dumplings' flat bottoms develop a light golden crust.  (Sometimes I'll add a little more oil if necessary.)


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 24, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> There are lots of names for basically the same critter--meat/veggies wrapped in a wheat dough shell.  Italians call them ravioli, Korea has mandu, Japanese say gyoza, Tibetans eat momo, China has potstickers (and a million other kinds!). Maybe pierogis fit in the this class, too?  Some are steamed, some fried, some cooked in sauce.
> 
> I don't care what you call them, just bring me a plateful!!



You forgot empenada!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 24, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> to everyone: sorry if I sounded like AH.. My intention is to share what I know about pot sticker, but I don't know how to do it without offending people, since I apparently offended someone by posting my pizza technique. I wish there's a sub forum where you can just post your own recipes or something, without assuming yourself an expert.



I can't wait to see how you make Chinese pizza.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 24, 2011)

Same thing with tacos.  We've got American tacos and authentic Mexican tacos.  I like them both.
As for shumais and gyozas I usually have them at Japanese restaurants and they're prepared and served in the traditional manner.  I don't think I've ever had them in any other variation as I never have these at home.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 24, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Same thing with tacos.  We've got American tacos and authentic Mexican tacos.  I like them both.
> As for shumais and gyozas I usually have them at Japanese restaurants and they're prepared and served in the traditional manner.


the difference between shumais and dumplings in northern part of china, is that shumais filling contains rice. but apparently the cantonese shumais don't have rice in them.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 24, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I can't wait to see how you make Chinese pizza.


in fact in China there's nothing that looks like pizza, at least to my knowledge. if they make a dough with some kind of filling, the filling will almost always inside the dough, not on top  except desserts and pastry, that is


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 24, 2011)

There's nothing in Mexico that looks like pizza either, but that never stops restaurants from offering Mexican pizza.

BTW, it wasn't the Americans that bastardized Chinese food, it was the Chinese immigrants during the gold rush and while building the railroads, who had to make do with American ingredients to make their traditional dishes.


----------



## spork (Jul 24, 2011)

pizza topped with sweet lap chong sausage slices, same slices of chinese broccoli, etc.  yeah, I'd like to see hyp's take on an authentic Chinese pizza, too!  cheese will be a conundrum....  I'd also like to see a pizza with the following thematic ingredients:  purple, alien, and giraffe.

I am also always on the lookout for new dumpling filling recipes.  (especially, with shrimp)


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 24, 2011)

I pretty much just wing my dumpling fillings.  Husband doesn't eat red meat products, so I use ground chicken, ground turkey, or shrimp or boneless fish filets that I grind up in the food processor.  To these I add a dash of dry sherry, a dash of egg white, & whatever seasonings I'm in the mood for - minced fresh coriander, garlic, ginger, scallion or shallots, bok chow leaves, red bell pepper, soaked fermented black beans, etc., etc.  I normally don't add heat (like chilis) to the filling, as I prefer to use them in the dipping sauce.

Regardless of what you use, you want to end up with a texture that resembles what you'd want if you were making meatballs - neither too dry nor too wet.  And taste-testing is definitely helpful - although NOT RAW.  Not only is that a definite health hazard, but the raw filling is not going to taste anything like the filling when it's cooked, so you're really not accomplishing anything by tasting it raw.  Simple take a small skillet with a little oil & saute up a tablespoon or so of the filling until cooked & taste it.  Then adjust your seasonings if necessary.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 24, 2011)

American food in foreign countries, in most instances, are never the same either.  Just go with the flow.


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 24, 2011)

spork said:


> pizza topped with sweet lap chong sausage slices, same slices of chinese broccoli, etc.  yeah, I'd like to see hyp's take on an authentic Chinese pizza, too!  cheese will be a conundrum....  I'd also like to see a pizza with the following thematic ingredients:  purple, alien, and giraffe.
> 
> I am also always on the lookout for new dumpling filling recipes.  (especially, with shrimp)


you should definitely try this classic combination from my home town: mackerel and chinese chives


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 24, 2011)

spork said:
			
		

> pizza topped with sweet lap chong sausage slices, same slices of chinese broccoli, etc.  yeah, I'd like to see hyp's take on an authentic Chinese pizza, too!  cheese will be a conundrum....  I'd also like to see a pizza with the following thematic ingredients:  purple, alien, and giraffe.
> 
> I am also always on the lookout for new dumpling filling recipes.  (especially, with shrimp)



I personally am not a pizza topping but if I run accross any giraffe meat at the supermarket I'll work on that. I think a pizza made with giraffe would qualify as being alien so then I just have to toss on some eggplant and we'd be all set.


----------



## spork (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd also use eggplant, p.a.g., a small japanese one shaped like a banana... I'd imbed a red bean for an eye and garnish cut one end into a mouth with sharp fangs, dripping mozarella...  another long banana of chicken neck (yum!) stripped of its meat and scattered about the pizza pie, to give the eggplant head a skeletal neck... small, irregular rounds of sliced black truffles in giraffe jigsaw... marinara, moz, parm, and splatter of blood red pepper flakes.  heehee.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 24, 2011)

spork said:


> I'd also use eggplant, p.a.g., a small japanese one shaped like a banana... I'd imbed a red bean for an eye and garnish cut one end into a mouth with sharp fangs, dripping mozarella...  another long banana of chicken neck (yum!) stripped of its meat and scattered about the pizza pie, to give the eggplant head a skeletal neck... small, irregular rounds of sliced black truffles in giraffe jigsaw... marinara, moz, parm, and splatter of blood red pepper flakes.  heehee.



 That reminds me of the meatloaf volcano my dad made once. He used mexican style seasonings in it and formed it into the shape of a volcano. Then he put it on a cookie sheet spread with refried beans and used red enchilada sauce and shredded cheese to make lava. He stuck stocks of broccoli into the beans and made people out of vienna sausages and toothpicks to be doomed by the erupting volcano.

He was also one to make smiley face pancakes.

P.S. If you make that pizza, please post a picture. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 25, 2011)

Hyperion said:


> I think the ones shown in your picture are "fried buns" which are pot stickers with leavened dough. But same technique.


H the translation from cantonese to english for the dish is War Tip if you google war tip US recipe sites have War Tip (pot stickers) char sui bau or stuffed steamed bun can be deep fried.The picture is not very good so that might be the cause of confusius, next time I make them I will post a better one.
Ps I run my wrapping dough through the pasta roller.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 25, 2011)

Dim Sum does have a dish that is like a pizza, I cant spell the cantonese name but in english it is spring onion pancake, I like to spread a little a little chili oil on it then put a little some steamed pak choi then top with cold char sui.


----------

